# IBO Worlds payouts



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

Has anyone received their winnings from the 2016 IBO world championship yet? Usually paid a week after the final results are out........


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Old Guys don't count. Probally donated it to the Social security fund to keep all the illegals living off us all.---ha ha


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

nope....i would've gladly donated mine to the kick Marcum to the curb fund though


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

You paid your entry fee to Seven Springs. Seven Springs then has to write a check to the IBO. The IBO has to calculate what portion they get. They then write a check back to Seven Springs. Seven Springs then writes another check to the IBO covering the purse. The IBO then has to decide the amount of payouts. Others have to get their cut out of all of this so another series of checks are written and so on and so on and so on. When you examine the public record of not for profit tax returns this falls under the heading of "other expenses" or "miscellaneous expenses". Hang in there it's only been 3 weeks, what it takes a day now for checks to clear a bank. It never was easy to follow the money.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

According to IBO rules, the host decides what the payout will be. With such a poor turnout compared to previous years, maybe the host has decided to keep the money for their expenses.


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

That would be a first.

Don't know what the turnout was...but the crowd did seem much smaller than past events.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

With the current IBO management, I wouldn't be surprised at the host benefiting and the members being ignored.


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

I hear that. 

Actually have been having conversation with the Regionsstaff and they are going to be making a big push up in the northeast for 2017. I am hopeful they will get their tournament dates straightened out so I can plan my shooting schedule for next year. (thread hijack over)


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

NYS REP said:


> You paid your entry fee to Seven Springs. Seven Springs then has to write a check to the IBO. The IBO has to calculate what portion they get. They then write a check back to Seven Springs. Seven Springs then writes another check to the IBO covering the purse. The IBO then has to decide the amount of payouts. Others have to get their cut out of all of this so another series of checks are written and so on and so on and so on. When you examine the public record of not for profit tax returns this falls under the heading of "other expenses" or "miscellaneous expenses". Hang in there it's only been 3 weeks, what it takes a day now for checks to clear a bank. It never was easy to follow the money.


With IBO Worlds being a pre-registered event, every bit of that (including the number of payout positions and payout amounts) should already be known at the time of the tournament.... just sayin'


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Just another reason the ibo is on a one way trip down the tubes


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

nestly said:


> With IBO Worlds being a pre-registered event, every bit of that (including the number of payout positions and payout amounts) should already be known at the time of the tournament.... just sayin'


 The IBO doesn't have a standardized payout schedule. They payout to those that finish in the top 5 scores after 2 days of competition and make the shootoff on Sunday. The top 5 scores could include 5, 7, 10 .... people as they don't use a tiebreaker to determine those spots. The ties are broken with tiebreakers after Sunday's shooting. Even then there is not a standard payout schedule, in fact similar sized classes can have different total $$ paid in the classes. It all seems to be on the whims of the hosts and IBO.


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

The dollar amounts are posted now on the results pages.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Maybe the payouts were lower than the postage costs, so they just called it even!!


----------



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

Hoytdude1974,
Where are you looking? There are no dollar amounts posted on the IBO website for the 2016 World Championship Final results.......


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

JEDIROCK said:


> Where are you looking? There are no dollar amounts posted on the IBO website for the 2016 World Championship Final results.......


Not surprisingly, the IBO website doesn't work right. When trying to go to "Individual Results" from the IBO home page on my computer, it redirects to http://iboscores.com/results.php/results where only the scores for 2016 Worlds are shown, but when manually navigating to http://www.ibo.net/results.php (the old internet address) both the scores and payouts are displayed.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

The IBO can't even get membership cards out in a timely manner and then lie and say "Oh I just sent them earlier this week" . Of course 2 weeks later another call and the same excuse given almost word for word. They are pathetic!


----------



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

Looks like the website is still in need of some work.... also the checks are in the mail :wink:........


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

I just see this as a terribley comlpicated and confuseing system. All the back an forth cheque writing to get the money to the shooters that have earned it makes my head spin.
Not that im trying to hijack....but at ONT3D venues are paid up front and shooters have their CASH waiting for them immediatley following shootdowns. Those big paper cheques and a mit full of cash bills make for awesome pics and promotion. Maybe another thing thats very clear the ibo fails to recognize?
Dont get me wrong, im not on a bashing tirade I hate to see anything archery dropping the ball and souring shooters. What then, outside of dropping our support or taking our tournament dollars elsewhere can be done?


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

I promise when I posted, they were on there, and now their gone. Maybe I was seeing an illusion.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

hoytdude1974 said:


> I promise when I posted, they were on there, and now their gone. Maybe I was seeing an illusion.


Like I said, the scores and payouts are available, the problem is with the IBO website. Make sure you're accessing them through http://www.ibo.net/results.php and not http://iboscores.com/results.php


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

The IBO built a new website and then posted the results/payouts on their old website, go figure.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I started shooting IBO in 1994. This past year I didn't shoot one IBO event. Can't say I missed much.

Truly an organization who hides behind the shield of it's host clubs often stating "we don't put on a he shoots the clubs do".

I guess they are too dumb to see their name go down in flames. I am still trying to figure out wth they do for bow hunting. 
If anyone knows please chime in.


----------



## 300Winmag (Jan 9, 2015)

It's too bad for us in the northeast that the IBO is really the only game in town. Wish more ASA shoots were available. Really would be nice if the IBO would actually get organized and ran as a more structured organization. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

JediRock,
The IBO sent me a check:darkbeer:


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I cashed the one they sent me


----------



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

Payment was received......


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

glennx said:


> I cashed the one they sent me


 Glenn, you got screwed by the IBO. 2nd place in AHC got $609.60 and you got $544.27. The IBO paid AHC $2286.00 for 57 shooters but only $2041.00 for MCBH, same entry fee and same number of shooters. They've been doing that for years but won't lookout for their members best interests.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

RickT said:


> Glenn, you got screwed by the IBO. 2nd place in AHC got $609.60 and you got $544.27. The IBO paid AHC $2286.00 for 57 shooters but only $2041.00 for MCBH, same entry fee and same number of shooters. They've been doing that for years but won't lookout for their members best interests.


I'm not defending the IBO in any way, but doesn't World payback include a percentage from the NTC legs? 142 shooters registered for the 3 legs in AHC... MCBH was 111.


----------

